# TTxGP Race at Miller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm still in San Carlos. Have a flight home tomorrow. I'll try to post more after I get back to my own computer. But here is a good report from David. 

http://www.examiner.com/green-trans...xgp-finale-while-brammo-wins-the-championship 

Later,

major


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Major, news about the three TTXGP races this weekend is hard to find!

Jozz


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

The only report from Winton Raceway was from my mate Russ, writing for Trev's website:
"Making another appearance this year was the E FX class, for electric race bikes. A small field of 3 bikes fascinated onlookers with almost silent laps of the circuit. After bike troubles for Daniel Sailer early on, Chris Jones and Jason Morris battled hard for the win, Jones able to grab the victory after the long trek from his base in WA. There was much interest around these vehicles, and with continued support a competitive class could race next season.

The series next returns to Wakefield Park Raceway in NSW for round 5 in 5 weeks time, October 8th and 9th."

And me hoping the scrutineers don't get too fussy 
http://www.mcnews.com.au/MotorcycleRacing2011/FX/Rnd4/Gallery_E/pages/FXr4Win11_0825.htm


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Argh, I'm only 45 minutes away from Miller and didn't know TTGXP was running! Rats, missed it!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> I'll try to post more after I get back to my own computer.


Been back for a few days and sorta caught up. Here's a few photos I snapped while out there.










Tim and Ted, riders for team Lightning this race and their crew guy, Joey.










Ted's first ride on an electric MC 11pm night before race.










Ted just about to start 5 lap practice Sunday morning. Tim already headed down pit lane.










Back in paddock before race.










Grid at start of race. Lightning bikes (#80 yellow & #88 black) start at rear with provisional due to missing qualifying on Saturday.










Something missing  Yep, Ted lost the chain on lap 2. So #88 had a DNF first time out. But #80 ran strong and finished 2nd to Motoczysz. The Czysz bike was strong, developed, prepared and well ridden. Deserved the win. Congrats to the Motoczysz team.

The Lightning bikes were practically twins and I feel would have placed 2nd and third had not the masterlink decided to take a break on Ted. Had Lightning been able to take 2nd & 3rd, we would have accumulated more team points than Brammo and placed first in the constructors' championship. That was our plan. But stuff happens. So congrats to Brammo for the championship and to MotoElectra for second place.

As always, we race to win. No first place finishes on the circuits this season, but a nice accomplishment at Bonneville setting the SCTA record at 215.960 mph. If nothing more this season, not too shabby 

Regards,

major


----------

